# Diamond jig saw blades for cutting ceramic tile



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Bob, you mentioned you can't bring/set up a tile saw. I gotta ask why not?
> I got the TS 60 3 months ago I can set it up in a finished room with no fear if a mess.
> 
> Tom


Tom, I've been looking for an excuse to pick up the TS 60, but this isn't it.:sad:

It's a condo building with strict elevator rules. I could get my saw in next Friday, but I can't wait until then, and I wouldn't be able to get it out for another week. The security folks wouldn't even let me wheel in a new, never-used TS60, never mind my much-less-beautiful Target. The work restrictions, and particularly the elevator rules, add about a 60% premium to the work we do in larger projects in the building, and double the cost of small projects.

Edit: I'm not complaining. It's a condition of working in the building, and owners pay the premium. About half of my work there comes after owners have rejected my bids, gotten into contract with someone else at a much lower price, then the other contractor fails either the paperwork/insurance requirement or quits when they realize how onerous the work restrictions are.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Tom, I've been looking for an excuse to pick up the TS 60, but this isn't it.:sad:
> 
> It's a condo building with strict elevator rules. I could get my saw in next Friday, but I can't wait until then, and I wouldn't be able to get it out for another week. The security folks wouldn't even let me wheel in a new, never-used TS60, never mind my much-less-beautiful Target. The work restrictions, and particularly the elevator rules, add about a 60% premium to the work we do in larger projects in the building, and double the cost of small projects.
> 
> Edit: I'm not complaining. It's a condition of working in the building, and owners pay the premium. About half of my work there comes after owners have rejected my bids, gotten into contract with someone else at a much lower price, then the other contractor fails either the paperwork/insurance requirement or quits when they realize how onerous the work restrictions are.


...


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Tom, I've been looking for an excuse to pick up the TS 60, but this isn't it.:sad:
> 
> It's a condo building with strict elevator rules. I could get my saw in next Friday, but I can't wait until then, and I wouldn't be able to get it out for another week. The security folks wouldn't even let me wheel in a new, never-used TS60, never mind my much-less-beautiful Target. The work restrictions, and particularly the elevator rules, add about a 60% premium to the work we do in larger projects in the building, and double the cost of small projects.
> 
> Edit: I'm not complaining. It's a condition of working in the building, and owners pay the premium. About half of my work there comes after owners have rejected my bids, gotten into contract with someone else at a much lower price, then the other contractor fails either the paperwork/insurance requirement or quits when they realize how onerous the work restrictions are.



I do work in a condo with similar rules, I use a cordless dewalt side grinder with a diamond blade. I bring them down to my truck and cut them parked on the street spraying them with water. 

I have a cheap extremely small rigid tile saw that I can sneak in sometimes. I place it in a huge contractor plastic bag and can cut a few tiles if needed. 

That roto zip bit in not very good for cutting good porcelain tiles, works fair but very slow in cheaper porcelain tiles. Bit is wide and heats up quickly and needs to be moved in and out while cutting to reduce heat. Works good on ceramic tiles if you can stand the extreme noise.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The very few in condos I've looked at here require a 24 hour notice for the elevator. 

I bid one a few months ago I did not get. They called me after the first contractor could not insure or bond. They thought my price was way to high. Go figure.

The TS 60 is a nice saw.

Tom


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> ....
> I bid one a few months ago I did not get. They called me after the first contractor could not insure or bond. They thought my price was way to high. Go figure...


The HOA gives everyone a packet explaining the rules. The homeowner and contractor sign a contract. The first day the contractor shows up and security won't let them in. The manager hands them another copy of the rules, and they say, "You were serious about that?!"


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

On the one I was referring to, the board require a $500,000.00 bond with the 7 commissions listed, $5000.00 construction deposit, $10,000,000.00/$5,000,000.00 insurance certificate with them list as the additional insured. 2 hour meaning before the board before they would approve me as a contractor. I'm kinda glad she thought I was nuts.

There were 18 construction rules if I remember correctly. 

Tom


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> On the one I was referring to, the board require a $500,000.00 bond with the 7 commissions listed, $5000.00 construction deposit, $10,000,000.00/$5,000,000.00 insurance certificate with them list as the additional insured. 2 hour meaning before the board before they would approve me as a contractor. I'm kinda glad she thought I was nuts.
> 
> There were 18 construction rules if I remember correctly.
> Tom


I spend a lot of time with a camera on condo/HOA jobs.

Edit: 10MM/5MM is pretty serious. None of my HOA customers require more than 2/1, though I have some hints that it will change in the new year. I understand their goal, but sometimes the rules seem as if they're burning the village to save the village - the ultra-high costs are a disincentive to owners to improve their properties.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Seems like a pita condo association. Can you cut on the balcony? Taking a tile offsite to cut takes a lot of time. If dust is a problem then build a box a little bigger than the tile.( you can assemble it at the job.) Waterproof it, put some sand into fully support tile. Then add enough water to just cover the tile surface. You can drill or cordless cut without dust. Just a little spray which can be washed off.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

olzo55 said:


> Seems like a pita condo association. Can you cut on the balcony? Taking a tile offsite to cut takes a lot of time. If dust is a problem then build a box a little bigger than the tile.( you can assemble it at the job.) Waterproof it, put some sand into fully support tile. Then add enough water to just cover the tile surface. You can drill or cordless cut without dust. Just a little spray which can be washed off.


We're going to be good with the grinder and spray bottle and the jigsaw blade for the small cuts. Long cuts will still go offsite.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

So many buildings in Manhattan were like that, with one glaring difference..............a well-placed C-note would've gotten that saw in and out, no problem!

Nice work though. Not problems........ premiums. 

Closest thing I have to a high-rise now is the silo down the road.:laughing:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

We saved some $ by bringing The Man coffee cake. He loved that and was only $6.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> We're going to be good with the grinder and spray bottle and the jigsaw blade for the small cuts. Long cuts will still go offsite.


Job done, with the grinder and the jigsaw blade. I recommend the Bosch diamond jigsaw blade.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Happy Ending.:thumbup:


----------

